# What do you consider a 'bad' reaction?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Two days ago I got a couple stings while attempting to harvest honey. The one on the knuckle didn't do anything other than sting for a while and then itch for a day. The one on the upper arm, towards the inside, ended up with a hot, hard, red, itchy welt about 5 inches long and 4 inches wide. Woke up in the middle of the night and was itching it without knowing it. It's still itchy, hot and hard today but the redness is fading.

I do carry an Epi pen with me, but am now starting to wonder just what IS a bad reaction. What are your thoughts and reactions to bee stings? How many would you take before being concerned? How large a reaction would cause you to go to the doctor?

Catherine


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have that reaction, about a 4" spread with a hard lump in the middle, itches like the devil and is hot to the touch, but it never gets worse, just takes about a week to go.

So hopefully you will be the same and not need that epi-pen.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

A bad reaction that needs an epi-pen to me is when you feel your throat tighten/constrict, but if you are alone and that happens, you need to act fast, while you can.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

What you are describing is a localized reaction to the bee venom, and is usually not serious. It does get serious when you start developing a systemic reaction that would include things like hives, dizziness, abdominal cramps, swelling of the tongue or throat, rapid heartbeat and/or breathing difficulties.

Here is an excerpt from an article that explains it very well. This would be a good read for anyone who keeps bees.



> Two kinds of reactions are usually associated with bee stings and those of other stinging insects as well: (1) local or (2) systemic, allergic or life-threatening. There is agreement that a local reaction is generally characterized by: pain, swelling, redness, itching and a wheal surrounding the wound made by the stinging apparatus. This is the reaction of the vast majority of persons and those suffering it are considered to be at little risk of death, unless the mouth or throat is affected so that the respiratory tract is obstructed. Nevertheless, many in the general population continue to believe that because they "swell up," they are at risk of losing their life when stung by bees. Ironically, it may in fact be the reverse. Those far more at risk may show no reactions to stings at all.
> 
> For the beekeeping community, an authoritative review was published in 1982 by Harry R. C. Riches, "Hypersensitivity to Bee Venom," Bee World, Vol. 63, Number 1, pp. 7-72. Dr. Riches classified bee venom hypersensitivity into two categories. Type I is the usual reaction resulting from venom components affecting mast cells which then release histamine (associated with pain and swelling) and other chemicals. Type III reactions are delayed responses to stings, produced by a substance called precipitin. They are considered extremely rare.
> 
> ...


Click here to read the entire article.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What you have discribed I call a normal reaction to most people who have not been stung a lot yet or at a bunch at once.

Benidril for those who are able to take it helps a lot. Kare carries Benidril in her bee working kit and stops every thing to take a tab if she gets stung.
I have to get a lot of stings all at once before I bother. I rarely swell any more and usally in an hour of so I have a hard time remembering just where the sting was.

If I felt a tighting of mussels or of the throat I would use the epi pen. I very rarely am working the bees alone and do not recommend any body do work alone. If you can not get some one tyo go to the bee yard with you at least tell them what you are going to be doing and a time frame so if you do not return when you said they can check on you.

I would only resort to seeing a ER doctor if I had to use the epi pen.

Some where I have a book written by a lady bee keeper who hired help at honey super removal and extraction time. the person being hired had to get stung once in a controled envirment for 30 days befor being allowed to go in the bee yards to work. Claimed it built a resistance to the venom reaction.

:bouncy: I've tried to get Kare to do that and she just :grumble: says no way . 

 Al


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I know the reaction I had is not life threatening, just a bother. Just wondering how y'all react and how many stings you'd be willing to take at any one time. In the past, I'd just get a quarter sized welt, so this last one was interesting. Do stings react differently on different parts of the body? Sure wouldn't want 4 or more on the upper arm if they react this large.

Alleyyooper, I wonder if I'm glad to hear I'll build up a resistance. On the one hand, it sounds good, but getting there doesn't sound fun.... 

Catherine


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

springvalley said:


> I know the reaction I had is not life threatening, just a bother. Just wondering how y'all react and how many stings you'd be willing to take at any one time. In the past, I'd just get a quarter sized welt, so this last one was interesting. Do stings react differently on different parts of the body? Sure wouldn't want 4 or more on the upper arm if they react this large.
> Catherine


Yes, different parts of the body react differently, depending on the amount of surrounding tissue, blood flow, etc. Obviously, stings around the eyes or throat could be quite serious even with a localized reaction.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I have found ( this is only my 5th year ) and was always told some years a sting
will react more then other years .. and the big thing is were you got the sting It reacts more and hurts more in some places ,, got one on the webbing between the fingers , that one hurt like H for half an hour ,, tender for 3 days .. most sting for a min and be itchy a few hours ..
Al ,, I've been wondering ,, who come up with the first Idea of getting bees ,, you or Kare ??? If it was you ,, be lucky she helps , but I have the feeling you two are some what like me and Bon ,, we help each other no matter what . the kids say ,, we do things together so much all the time its like we are one .. My sister in law will not even come over because I have bees ,, I wonder if telling her the hives are next to the front and back doors have anything to do with it .. I know here ,It kind of was the kids that got me into bees .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our children also think Kare and I are connected at the hip. Kare is only away from me when I go to the UPPER deer camp. When her dad was in cancer treatment and Kare was with them every day 5 days a week she went alone too. 

Any way you can read our story here.
http://forum.tractorfarmandfamily.com/showthread.php?p=109887#post109887


 Al


----------

